# You have WHAT.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After reading a couple of posts I thought we should have a thread for things we no longer want or items we are looking for. Rather than post on the classifieds.Just between subscriber members, you could include give aways as well.Well if you don't use it give it a new home.

cabby

I have an old analog video camera,JVC I believe, has charger and large size battery, but no tapes.It does work.might have one tape, but needs wiping.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

What's on the tape Cabby?:surprise::surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good idea. I have a complete Windsurfer rig in the garage, not used it for 15 years.  Mast might be knackered as its been tied to a drainpipe all that time. Bet I Can think of some other stuff as well.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> After reading a couple of posts I thought we should have a thread for things we no longer want or items we are looking for. Rather than post on the classifieds.Just between subscriber members, you could include give aways as well.Well if you don't use it give it a new home.
> 
> cabby
> 
> I have an old analog video camera,JVC I believe, has charger and large size battery, but no tapes.It does work.might have one tape, but needs wiping.


I have loads of stuff, never used , thought I needed, but I'm a hoarder.

My son called at the weekend thinking that I had some stuff of his from 15 years ago, we went down to the basement and looked at all my storage, I put my arm round his shoulders and said "one day my son, all this lot will be yours" he was not amused.:wink2:

tony

ps.he took back a box full of 45's I said look at the titles E bay them and a 50/50 split 0


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I worked with a woman once who threw out a load of stuff she thought her son didn't want as he hadn't been back for it for years.

It was a nearly complete set of Original Series Star Wars figures and models in their original packaging.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A friend of mine and his family had a clear out every year and worked on the basis that, if something had not been used in the last two years, it was OUT - no if no buts.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stanner said:


> I worked with a woman once who threw out a load of stuff she thought her son didn't want as he hadn't been back for it for years.
> 
> It was a nearly complete set of Original Series Star Wars figures and models in their original packaging.


That was one set dated 1980 that my son claimed when he got his own house

tony


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> A friend of mine and his family had a clear out every year and worked on the basis that, if something had not been used in the last two years, it was OUT - no if no buts.


Oh how I wish that would work around here. OH is a hoarder. When I first visited his parents house over 20 years ago I knew I was doomed. 
His father sold the family home 2 years ago...and off we went with Mh and trailer to collect another load of old rubbish. Most of which is still sitting outsdide in the barn untouched :frown2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

My next door neighbour was a real hoarder, like you see on TV.
She died a year ago and her poor daughter is still battling to clear the house. She has only done the ground floor so far and her disabled father is still in there somewhere! :surprise:

Cazzie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure about whats on the tape except for some holiday stuff in Spain which included Son and his late partner.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

salomon said:


> Oh how I wish that would work around here. OH is a hoarder. When I first visited his parents house over 20 years ago I knew I was doomed.
> His father sold the family home 2 years ago...and off we went with Mh and trailer to collect another load of old rubbish. Most of which is still sitting outsdide in the barn untouched :frown2:


Isn't that what barns are for > wish I had a barn.

how can it be both outside and in the barn > > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Not sure about whats on the tape except for some holiday stuff in Spain which included Son and his late partner.
> 
> cabby


You could get it converted to DVD Philip, and keep the memories.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Isn't that what barns are for > wish I had a barn.
> 
> how can it be both outside and in the barn > > >


Its an open barn :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we have Kev,gave it to Son but he has not watched it yet, 2 years now.I suppose if I wanted to spare the time off from here I could wipe it clean.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As an ongoing thought, what is the possibility we could raise money for a charity by disposing of all those item stored away and gradually becoming of no use over time to anyone.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> As an ongoing thought, what is the possibility we could raise money for a charity by disposing of all those item stored away and gradually becoming of no use over time to anyone.
> 
> cabby


Easily done Phil, put them on Ebay and pick a charity.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If anyone finds some spare marbles, I've lost mine.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> If anyone finds some spare marbles, I've lost mine.


What a waste of a post, stating the obvious:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> What a waste of a post, stating the obvious:wink2::laugh:


I'm sure you meant to say "stating the bleeding obvious" > >, having sais that he seems a nice enough bloke


----------

